# Gfo



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

Hi can anybody tell me how much gfo to use in a 120g reef this will be first time I use it and don't want to overdose it since I have read it can bleach corals if it removes to much po4 to fast.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

which GFO is it? is it from BRS, goreef, etc?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

It's from goreef


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gotcrabs said:


> It's from goreef


contact them for directions

BRS recommends to use 4 table spoons per 20G of "their" gfo, but for goreef call them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Imo, start small!!! Table spoon or two tops.

This stuff is aggressive. It will suck up phos like crazy. However, keep in mind that phos is feeding numerous food chains. Removing that food source will starve the chain. Thus causing nitrates, and more phos! 

So, start small. Replace every couple weeks. After a while, you may need to add another couple table spoons. And keep going until you find your sweet spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

I called goreef like sig suggested they told me to start with a cup so I did hope everything is OK now since am away for holidays now.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Next time, never make a change to your tank when you are not there to monitor any changes. 

Now you will have to stay the course. You may get algae etc, but ride it out. It will settle out eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

Ya your right but I needed to bring down my po4 as it was reading 1.5 and my corals where not looking there best


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

Might have acted to quick but u trusted what goreef suggested


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

gotcrabs said:


> Might have acted to quick but u trusted what goreef suggested


+1 JT about changing stuff when you are away

But, at 1.5 ppm in a 120, I bet the GFO probably was depleted in a day or so - so no worries I think there is probably still plenty of PO4 in the tank.

When you get back check the effluent water (outflow from your reactor) vs. the tank PO4 levels. If its the same or very close - the GFO is depleted and you need to change your GFO. I would stick with the 1 cup routine until you get your levels down to about 0.04.

You may find it hard to bring the levels down initially because a lot of the PO4 is bound into the calcium carbonate in the rockwork.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree with what the other guys are saying about how the phosphates should be different from the reactor effluent and the aquarium or the gfo is exhausted.

You should always maintain a small amount of phosphates in the tank. Like 0.04-0.06 to give the corals nutrients to absorb. I've had my reactor off for two weeks because of my phosphates crashing.

johnny


----------

